

Renaming Tool - skatenerd

I recently worked on a Java project, and the ease of renaming classes and variables (via IDE) was really refreshing.<p>So, I wrote a somewhat-crude tool to make the experience of renaming things in Ruby (or other dynamic languages)  a little bit nicer and more IDE-like.<p>The primary use case I had in mind was renaming a class, along with all of its associated &quot;require&quot; statements, all in one go.  For a heavily-used class, this can be a little annoying.<p>You can find the source here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skatenerd&#x2F;rbname<p>And a video of a typical use case:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;82157486<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this tool addresses a problem that other developers have encountered.  Is this useful to you?
======
GrahamsNumber
RubyMine does this for Ruby as well, if you're not against not using
emacs/vim/needle&hand

